# Shiners



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Anyone know where I could find some shiners locally? Not the kind you get when you smart off to someone bigger than you after a few drinks.....bass bait. Used to be Smith's bait and tackle forever ago, but now they are gone. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks for being very precise. I was thinking about the guys in the funny hats that ride around in little cars at all the parades.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Last time I asked for shiners around here , they gave me crappie minnows. I've never been able to find decent sized shiners but I got spoiled by the size they get indown at Wewahitchka.


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

sometimes Jims on the fill on hwy 90 has em. No promises on how big they are. I know the bait shop on ten mile rd has had them before too. I would call around to some of the small freshwater tackle shops. The one on hwy 90 in mitlon that is an old gas station might have em too.


----------



## collinscraft2 (Sep 11, 2009)

Go to Bit Melvins gas Station/bait shop on Hwy. 90 in Milton just past the Blackwater river bridge. If you give him a few days notice he can order you some big ones. My brother and I are picking some up that we ordered monday that are supposed to be 4-6" long. His number is under Bait shops in Milton.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

reel fun had shiners when i worked there


----------



## benjammin12 (Feb 2, 2009)

+1 on Bits he can get some huge shiners


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Bit Melvin usually has them in stock....I know that I fish the creeks around the house w/ a gold hook and small white piece of rubber grub and catch them....I have a creek that I've pulled 10 inch shiners out of....Can't give the secret out.....:doh:letsdrink


----------

